# America-The Greatest Country In The World



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One of the biggest idiots in the world opening his mouth to prove himself a fool. Tell the rest of the guys in your jihad cell were not buying your bs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dougie your digging up information from the crazies like the Arian Nation. We are going down hill, but that's because of he liberal agenda that is being implemented by our Muslim loving president. He is only bombing now to help the democrats in the November election. I sure hope people have half a brain so they figure that out.

I'll give you one of my personal conspiracy theory. I think Obama and Hillary were running guns in Benghazi. I'm betting ISIS has those weapons now.

We are not as great as we were prior to Bill Clinton, but overall were still the best in the world.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Soooo this is such a terrible place to be. 
Explain to me then why millions upon millions of people are trying to immigrate here, legally and illegally. Why, if this is such a bad place do people put their children in the hands of smugglers just so they can be brought to America to live without their own families. Why, so many nations want and need to do business with us. Why, when smaller, third world nations come to us for help. Why, we take the lead in some many of the United Nations endeavors.
Why, the world uses the New York Stock Exchange. Why, there is so many embassy's in Washington DC. Why, other country's spy on us to get secrets from such a bad place. Why, we supply the food for a huge part of the world. Why, a multitude of nations send their students to be educated here. Why, so many of the new doctors we see now are from other country's when they could practice medicine in their own home country. Why, are we a country where people such as yourself can express their opinions and view without fear of government retaliation. Why, we are changing the way we live our lives to accommodate people of other faiths and beliefs.
As your are going on with your writings expressing your thoughts best say thank you to one of the only nations in the world that will let you do it without fear of reprisals.
This may not be a perfect place, everywhere has its faults just like us and I am DAMN proud to call it home.
Thinking of all this, why are you till here and not moving to a better country if this is such a bad place. Enjoy your freedoms while your are doing your thing.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember after they discovered and mapped the double helix DNA some scientist mentioned that if all the colors on the world were ultimately hybridized all humans would be a darker shade of brown! ( might have less skin cancer too! LOL)
JBB has an excellent point. Why is everybody in the world trying heir best to get themselves and their kids here if we are so bad? Rush and the right wing nuts would say they are all coming yo get on welfare, etc. but MOST of them simply want jobs and a better life for their families, the same as my great great grandparents wanted 150 years ago! Focusing on welfare bums only draws attention from the large imperfect picture containing lots of things that need tweaking up!

I personally like to look at the so called " melting pot" theory as a "melting Stew!" Nothing wrong with diversity and each keeping things symbolic of their roots, the Helmkest, sauerkraut days, Powow, etc. plains, I should take you to the annual International Dinner here in Bismarck or the Ghandi dinner as well! You'd be surprised at the number of card carrying Republicans and real conservatives here. A few dratted Liberals, too! 
Douggie, you are a hard guy to get a reading on! Interesting posts you make. Plainsman uses every thread to directly or indirectly resilient about Obama and those terrible Liberals, continually using the word Liberal as a dirty noun rather than a specific adjective regarding specific topics. That only shows he immerses himself in Rush all day, like I used to......he's physically and emotionally totally unable to make a post without reference to Obama or Liberals! Definitely obsessive personality problem!

We forget that mass illegal migration of people into the USA is rather small when you look at mass migration to othercounties throughout e world. North Africans into France and Europe, millions of Em! Millions from Mideast to Italy, Greece, etc. all throughout history people have migrated to greener pasture sad a result of war, famine, disease, political and religious persecution, overpopulation and a whole list of reasons. Millions have died and are dying trying to make the trek! 
We have escaped this largely because of the large moat that surrounds us and a friendly country and frozen north. Now with terrible conditions in most southern countries and with our two signs on the border KEEP OUT and JOBS HERE, what do you expect??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dougie I can dig up stats that tell you the moon is made of cheese. The internet has all kinds of loonys that will give you any stats you want.



> throughout history people have migrated to greener pasture


In the modern world they migrate to greener pastures because they have turned their corrupt countries into crap holes. Look at all the Muslims migrating to France, the Netherlands etc. They get there then they start turning them into crap holes. From our south they are bringing MS13 and disease along with their drug smugglers. Now our be fair mentality has let Ebola into the country. We have morons in charge at the moment. Here's hoping that thing about no reprisals works. 

Diversity is ok until your foolish enough to push it like our liberals do. If they all understand they are American, and if they all learn to speak English then celebrating their culture is good. However, I have gone to government training and had half my time spent listening to some idiot push diversity. I think the government spends more time on diversity training than any other training. I went to a day training in Michigan (actually I taught it) and the first four hours was a tirade from this diversity trainer. He had been in a store where they sell humorous gags. He bought this empty roll of toilet paper with a match at one end and it was labeled Norwegian flashlight. Heck, I'm part Norwegian and I thought it was humorous, but I had to listen to him go on for two of the four hours walking back and fourth up front holding this Norwegian flashlight up in the air and going nuts. Diversity is great, until our government pushes it to the point it begins to divide rather than unite. If we all remember we are Americans that should unite us.

Oh, I forgot to bash Obama.  Have you noticed we are more divided today than when he took office. OK done now.

Edit: Ooops forgot ----- Dittos Rush :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And cheerleaders like Mr Plainsman are not friends, they are gatekeepers for the establishment who shut down any constructive criticism.


 Gatekeeper? I let you ramble don't I.

Diversity? Maybe I should not have used the term great, but ok if you remember your American. If you want to come here and fly the Mexican flag then get the ^%$U*& out. If you want to sit on your behind get out. I will agree that affirmative action is racist. Seen it often in action. Only racists promote it.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I do not agree with anti-diversity mantra. However, I have to say the reason peoples are flocking to this country is not because it is great. It is because it is a great free ride. Obama-care, food stamps, fuel assistance, wic, free contraception, free cell phones etc, etc, and so on. Essentially a free ticket on the back of those few hard working of us left. Get ebola, heck, lie about it, hop on a plane before you develop symptoms and Obama-care will take care of you.

When my great grand parents immigrated from Norway to the US things were much different. I remember my grandmother telling me her father slapped her mouth for speaking Norwegian. He told her she was to learn to read, speak and write English fluently before she could speak her native language. He new it was necessary to be successful. On the same note, certain immigrants were discriminated against(Irish) and were severely mistreated and that is what is wrong with your argument. Social policies have to change in this country, yes, but this should never be based on geographical, religious, cultural or biological differences.

As a country we are on a slippery slope and sliding faster and faster into the abyss.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Why are there even borders to the south? The Panama Canal should be the border. And Canada's border isn't restrictive -so drop that border too.

Control over borders is a flawed principal anyways -we have this diversity because they are oppressed, whether financially or religiously and want a better life-so they came here to the land of opportunity.

The greatest nations were not all white- that's an moronic assumption - Persian Empire, Han, Mongol, Afghan, Aztec. ... They may have fallen but so this too will pass.

100 years from now, the white race will be a minority? It already is! When are you going to stop preaching hate and look around? I've heard the plight of Chicken Little and Never Cry Wolf -98% of the people out there would consider you a white supremacy advocate. It's either that, or you think you are part of the silent majority. ..

Tolerance of people's skin color and diversity would go a long ways. Wait 15 minutes - they will probably give you a reason to dislike them...

Does dougie teach this attitude to his kids? I bet not- cause if he did, his wife would leave with them! Or she already has and that's why he is jaded.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dagnabit Dougie you make some good points then you screw it all up by going off the deep end. I thoroughly enjoy you liberal logic poster. Seen it in action myself. I have also seen the radical environmental side of liberals too. Some must get up every morning and apologize for their existence on the pristine planet. Since most also deny the existence of God I wonder who they apologize to. Perhaps mother earth.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

See, after 15 minutes of toleration for good old dougie -I'm already sick of him. IMHO -you dougie, are exactly what is wrong with this 'melting pot'. One arrogant loudmouth that has a reasonable point but then spins off into a tangent about how everyone who doesn't have his same skin tone is the devil.... It's sad that your vote counts.

But along with anyone else in this great country -you dougie, do have the freedom of speech. .. So, I will just ignore you like the rest of society has to-just to keep the peace. Go ahead and quote supposed facts about how we whites invented two story buildings and the wheel! Hahaha! You neo-natzi wanna-be. *********** (where is my bedsheet?).....

If you don't like this proverbial melting pot of diversity -move! You don't HAVE to stay here. I think you dougie are just a fear spreading loudmouth who it either old and bitter or young and reaaaaallly stupid! That's just my opinion though. uke: uke:

I am really interested in where you think this white nirvana is? I agree there are a lot of deadbeat loser freeloaders out there- but it's exactly like a bird feeder, they start to get use to not having to earn anything or work for it.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

What's you solution to the problems of this country Mr moderator?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

walleyecandy said:


> What's you solution to the problems of this country Mr moderator?


My solution would be more people reading your second to last post and understanding it. :thumb:


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, sorry plainsman -I was crabby this morning. This getting up for work after a 4 hour nap wears on my nerves-guess some of these gray hairs were earned! Guess some day I might even get wiser...not holding my breath though. ...

On the up side- every extra hour I work keeps me getting that much closer to my next gun or trip or ammo -which by the way; why are 223 shells a dollar a round?!? And 22s are a dime a shot unless you live at Walmartinez....only way you can afford a couple bricks is to wait all night on shipping days!

Hard to buy toys that go boom on welfare, good enough incentive for me to drag my a$$ out of bed and go earn! I like cheese on my side order of garlic toast or potatoes -not government cheese either. ... Hard to find government t-bones....and I'm a purebred carnivore! Prefer mt dew over coffee- which I pay extra Fat Tax for now because the chief monkey's wife proclaimed sugary pop to be the root of all these overweight kids- has anyone seen her a$$? Moooooo!

There- do I still fit the liberal profile doobie painted? Hope that's not how I come off in these posts! If it is-kick me off the island please!

Side note: there should be a fine or jail time for pay for any groceries with food stamps and loading them into a $60k SUV! I saw that today-who are these people? But-I still love this country - I'm not leaving. Period.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Jail time for people who pay with food stamps then leave in a new SUV! . ... brain was cramping sorry!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

walleyecandy said:


> Jail time for people who pay with food stamps then leave in a new SUV! . ... brain was cramping sorry!


I'll do you one better. There is this lady with her sign begging at Near Walmart. She has North Face clothing, looks like she just left the hair dresser, and drives a very nice vehicle which she parks some distance away. I didn't read the entire sign, but it said something about "mother of three". Is this becoming a career for some people?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't need jail time, but work time! What the system needs is a BETTER TIGHTER GATEKEEPER! Yes, there are a few that do pick up their check with a nice new car. I've seen them, reported them, but invariably they've sneaked through a loophole here or there and once into the system, they are in for life! 
But to cut off someone from welfare is one thing, the other more important is to somehow find them education and work that they can and will do willingly with some kind of sense of personal pride, which too many don't have!
If some of here had been unlucky and picked the wrong parents and had been born into and grew up in some of,those areas around,the USA, I'd bet we'd have our heads in the welfare trough, too. Nothing else to do but reproduce and bring more kids into the system, while Rush L and conservatives are yelling about free contraception being horrible, etc. OOPs, there's my battle cry again! A bit off topic, but passage of things like measure 1 will only contribute to the problem! IMHO!
Better gatekeeper to the entrance of the system. Simply being born is one of the hugest free entry gates! I had occasion to sit in an obstetrician's waiting room for a bit yesterday and out of 20-30 pregnant gals coming through, I hardly saw any wedding bands. Sure, pregnant gals sometimes take them off because of,swelling, etc. but look at the numbers. When the majority of pregnant women's health care is paid for by the taxpayers, then something is wrong! Let's tighten up on this! Un married gal living with a guy making loads of money in the oil patch!?! Should NOT be paid for by us taxpayers!!! But try to do something about this!?! Good luck......not only paying for the gals healthcare but also her future child and all their past and future siblings. Conservatives seem to nit mind this at all!?!? Makes no sense to me......
BTW, most of these gals had smart phones ( which I can barely afford) tattoo t's, and looking at the parking lot on the way out, I saw no old cars, etc. 
but let's stop all wasteful govt spending! Focusing only on welfare bums is distracting to the bigicture, which is why politicians and talk show hatemongering focus on it! It's really only ONE part of the huge wastefulicture!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think I have ever heard Rush L. against birth control. I know he gets ticked about paying for it.

On another note, your never going to get those leeches to use birth control as long as you pay them enough in welfare to have smart phones and new cars on the taxpayer dime. Make them a little more responsible for their own welfare and they will not have as many unwed pregnancies. Welfare is killing marriage.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Now we are getting somewhere! The career mothers of America are out of control -and the kids will always learn behavior by observing their surroundings. ... The courts are bias by defaulting to mothers getting custody -but the theory that you are innocent till proven guilty is wrong (ever argue a ticket?) But that's because of corrupt cops that forgot they are here to PROTECT AND SERVE not hand out seat belt tickets.

Why do we have seat belt laws? My personal space, my vehicle, my face-my windshield.... If I pay taxes and don't want to be strapped in- I should be able to choose.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

My point though is to tune out Rush when he calls everyone on welfare a welfare bum, when I know and he knows full well that a huge percentage of his listeners have wives, girlfriends, kids, etc. on welfare! He's deliberately misleading! Worse than the worst politician I can think of!
What I have been saying is that a tremendous "load" on the welfare system are people who should be being payed for by their significant others, NOT the taxpayers. When Medicaid( welfare) pays for 70% of all births in ND, and employment is at all time high 98% last time I checked, then something is,wrong! 
Dodo single parents remain single because of welfare benefits? Almost never, at least not in my experience! Welfare is NOT killing marriage Plainsman! What is killing marriage is an entire change in society! 
Whether someone gets married to have a baby is their own business, BUT if their significant other is making big bucks in the oil field, in any other job, they should pay for their own babies and kids once they are born! My point is that we need to tighten up the gatekeepers of the system, without degrading or denying any pregnant mom,adequate care!

Bottom line!! I if you decide to have a baby or kids, you make the conscious decision to PAY THE BILLS YOURSELF! This should apply to everyone!!!! When I rail about this, I always wonder how many outdoorsmen out ther have kids and Gil friends who,are being Paine for by us taxpayers and either chuckle at my posting or are in some kind of denial about it! How many posters and talk show call inners are buying the new boat and pickup yet having Medicare costs passed on to us taxpayers. From personal experience I'll assure you a whole lot! Thousands in ND! The list would be HUGE!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

And walleye candy! The career mothers are maybe a bit out of control, but this group ( that Rush gets so much mileage from) is relatively small compared to the majority of the welfare recipients. The vast majority of unnecessary welfare recipients are people we all know! Friends, relatives, lots of kids from well to do families, etc. look around you at people with kids or pregnant people and ask yourself " who is their insurance company? " my colleagues used to joke about this! If the taxpayers only knew...........so don't listen to idiots like Rush who make millions by appealing to the unknowing public with misinformation!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the freeloaders are far more numerous than you think HH. I do agree that many who are well off are also sucking at the system. Politicians buy their vote two ways. The liberals take from the productive and give it to the unproductive. The conservatives buy their vote buy letting those who earn their money keep it. Unfortunately the productive are becoming discouraged and think heck I may as well suck at the system too it' s my money.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, I don't listen to rush ever. Or oprah, supposed 'Dr' phil, howard stern even anymore. The best source of information I like is Lex & Terry! :thumb:

But I do think the problems start at the base layer of public and state employees -whether it be the welfare office person's approval of applications, or the cop who forgot to protect and serve and is writing tickets to cover quota, or the single mom going to the bar at closing time to pick up a guy....

There are serious problems with these people that want to be part of a mass herd-everyone can't be treated equally unless everyone makes the same effort. We need truckers, plumbers, welders just as much as doctors, lawyers, cops!

But we don't need a second or third language or any more able people collecting money they don't deserve.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I get to youtube, but it says video error try later.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Go to YouTube and search that lhnUgAaea4m the video will load. I prefer the Toby Keith 'courtesy of the red white and blue' song but that's just me.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Where's dougie? Did he light himself on fire to protest the ethnic problem? Or did he have a clan meeting?

Shouldn't kkk be kkc? Or are we gonna keep ignoring that? oke:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

walleyecandy said:


> Go to YouTube and search that lhnUgAaea4m the video will load. I prefer the Toby Keith 'courtesy of the red white and blue' song but that's just me.


i like both was kinda of in a merica f ya mood that day though.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you like base guitars and a faster song, try: five finger death punch-the pride.

:rock:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

under and over it , lift me up, battle born,the wrong side of heaven right side of hell. Ya i like me a little death punch. Volbeat is also good tunes


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

walleyecandy said:


> Where's dougie? Did he light himself on fire to protest the ethnic problem? Or did he have a clan meeting?
> 
> Shouldn't kkk be kkc? Or are we gonna keep ignoring that? oke:


KKC? KKK is undergrad (third grade) KKC is for the advanced degrees (fourth grade).

We have had three or four Jewis haters here in the past year. I wonder what the deal is, and if they are members of some hate group. Luckily they are sort of like hemorrhoids, not bad if they come and go, but a real pain in the a$$ if they hang around.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I doubt anyone who is a member of the Klue (less) Klutz Clan made it postgraduate into 4th grade... I bet they just got too big for grade school. Anyone who spews that much hate out from under their noses-should be chemically castorated.

Don't get me wrong -I'm not a fan of bilingual America, or wanna-be gangbangers waddling around with their pants around their midthighs BUT when it comes right down to it: their picture is probably in someone's wallet somewhere too. Speak softly but carry a big stick. ..

Who can blame mexicans for wanting to get out of Mexico? !! If any of us could go somewhere and get paid 20times as much per day as they currently make- who wouldn't go? Granted, they send a lot of that $ back home-but it's their $ so....

The career mothers are way worse than the immigrants in my opinion.

The welfare recepiants are the equivalent of hookworms -too fat is not a disability, quit feeding them and they won't be so fat. Which will help the back pain also!


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't get me wrong -I'm in no way advocating foreign aid or swallowing baby batter to get oil...

I'm defensive of the people who came to America to get out of those drug infested, disease ridden, religiously prosecuted , communist countries. Those that go to work, make a honest living, and respect others around them.

I'd dare these little bad *** gangbangers to come up aggressively to me or my loved ones- same with thieves. Just don't mistake me for a bleeding heart Liberal!

:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

walleyecandy said:


> Don't get me wrong -I'm in no way advocating foreign aid or swallowing baby batter to get oil...
> 
> I'm defensive of the people who came to America to get out of those drug infested, disease ridden, religiously prosecuted , communist countries. Those that go to work, make a honest living, and respect others around them.
> 
> ...


So walley if you come up against any of these tough boys you wouldn't be alone. Most of us on this site would like to give you a hand. One of those gangbangers that wants to mess with your family could have his mind changed --- literally. A .451 through the center of the cerebrum will do that. :thumb:

As for that one picture Dougie had about the more you feed, the more they breed, etc. I read a very good serious article one time on that very subject. I think it was actually about world population. They called it the ratchet affect. Feed them, they have more kids. They have more kids, they need more food. You feed them more -------- In that article they didn't talk about any specific race or nationality. The idea was that if you save ten million people today you will starve sixty million people twenty years from today. I found it hard to read, but I got the point. So now I feel guilty if I don't help, and even more guilty if I do. No matter what I do it's a lose lose situation. The reality is my help today kills ten times as many people tomorrow. The only thing I can do is tell myself they are doing it to themselves which is true. In South Africa they have murdered many farmers and taken the land. The problem is they are so busy killing that they have not planted or harvested available farm land. I guess the choice is theirs. What is more important to them eating or killing? Should we help?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The best I can come up with is to help them help themselves. .. But that doesn't help the farmers that can't take on 50 gang members either. Educate the few that want to learn? Cut the head off the lead chicken maybe?

Our government has a bad habit it backing the wrong dog in the fight- our helping too much, until all that happened is: they replaced the former with the equivalent. ... The States have plenty of our own problems -we should let other continents figure their own messes out. Unless they threaten us- then cut them off.

The gangs we have are not the same as what are in Africa-America has chicken $hit little cowards waddling around with their stupid clown outfits with flat brim hats cocked off sideways, packing 22s and junk 38s. They peddle drugs to lazy people that don't want anything better out of life. Which brings the point -why aren't we drug testing welfare recepiants? Simple test- inexpensive. ..


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

> And cheerleaders like Mr Plainsman are not friends, they are gatekeepers for the establishment who shut down any constructive criticism.





Plainsman said:


> Gatekeeper? I let you ramble don't I.


This literally made me laugh out loud. Thank you PlainsGatekeeperman!

:rollin:


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

europeans are like crazy about the us, english has become there 2nd language like if u go to europe you will find out that everyone knows a little english :beer: :thumb: oke: :withstupid: :rock:


----------

